# Thanksgiving Cactus seed pod?



## tocarmar (Oct 29, 2007)

I crossed 2 different colored Thansgiving cactus last year & a pod formed. Does anyone know how long it takes for it to mature? & How to sow the seeds?

Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 29, 2007)

I have no idea BUT good luck!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 29, 2007)

what exactly is the Thanksgiving cactus? is it zygocactus/schlumbergera, which is also known as the crab cactus? (",)


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 29, 2007)

golden rose,
Thanks!!

paphioboy,
Yes, it is the zygo cactus/schlumbergera!

Tom


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know about seed pod maturation, but I do grow cactus from seed and here is the method that works best for me:

http://www.plot55.com/growing/general/cacti_seed.html

Good luck!


----------



## DukeBoxer (Nov 7, 2007)

Tom, I think I can answer that for you. I crossed one of these about a year ago and the pod formed, after a while it turned pink and stayed that way for a few months. One day I took it off and squeezed it a little bit and out popped TINY black seeds, about 2 dozen. I'd say wait till it turns pink and leave it for a while then pick it off.

-Josh


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 8, 2007)

Josh,
The pod has been pink for around 6-7 months. Should I take it off now? Did you plant the seeds? If so, did they germinate?

Tom


----------



## DukeBoxer (Nov 9, 2007)

Tom, I think that they are probably mature by now. I didn't plant the seeds, I was going to send them to my mother in law in Costa Rica so I can't help you there. There will probably be maybe a dozen or so seeds in the pod, thats how many mine had. Maybe you'll have more. They are SUPER small, you should take the fruit off and squirt it right onto a paper towel, with the part where the flower attached facing the towel.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2007)

what happened to the gecko?


----------

